# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة بالمغرب

## الايمان

*ظهير 10 سبتمبر 1993* *المعتبر بمثابة قانون المتعلق بتنظيم مهنة المحاماة بالمغرب*

*القسم الأول*

*مهنة المحاماة*

*الباب الأول* 

*أحكام عامة*


*المادة 1*

المحاماة مهنة حرة مستقلة تساعد القضاء في تحقيق العدالة ، والمحامون بهذا الاعتبار جزء من أسرة القضاء .

*المادة 2*

لا يحق لأي كان  ممارسة مهنة المحاماة وتحمل أعبائها والتمتع بامتيازاتها إلا إذا كان محاميا أو محاميا متمرنا .
تمارس المهنة طبقا لمقتضيات ظهيرنا الشريف هذا المعتبر بمثابة قانون مع مراعاة الحقوق المكتسبة .

*المادة 3*

يتقيد المحامي في سلوكه المهني بمبادئ الاستقلال والتجرد والنزاهة والكرامة والشرف وما تقتضيه الأخلاق الحميدة 

*المادة 4*

يمارس المحامون مهنتهم في إطار هيئة المحامين المحدثة  لدى كل محكمة استئناف .
تتمتع كل هيئـة بالشخصية المدنيـة .

*الباب الثاني*

*الانخراط في المهنة*

*الفرع الأول*

*شروط عامة*



*المادة 5*

يشترط في المرشح لمهنة المحاماة :
1 ـ أن يكون مغربيا أو من رعايا دولة بينها وبين المملكة المغربية اتفاقية  تسمح لمواطني كل من الدولتين بممارسة مهنة المحاماة في الدولة الأخرى .
2 ـ أن يكون راشدا متمتعا بحقوقه الوطنية والمدنية .
3 ـ أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة الإجازة في الحقوق من إحدى كليات الحقوق المغربية أو شهادة من كلية أجنبية للحقوق معترف بمعادلتها لها .
4 ـ أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة الأهلية لممارسة مهنة المحاماة منذ ما لا يزيد على سنتين .
5 ـ أن لا يكون محكوما عليه بعقوبة قضائية أو تأديبية أو إدارية بسبب ارتكابه أفعالا منافية للشرف والمروءة أو حسن السلوك .
6 ـ أن لا يكون مصرحا بوجوده في حالة إفلاس ، اللهم إلا إذا رد إليه اعتباره .
7 ـ أن لا يكون في حالة إخلال بمقتضيات القوانين المتعلقة بالتجنيد والخدمة المدنية ، أو بأي التزام صحيح بالعمل في إدارة  أو مؤسسة عمومية لمدة معينة .
8 ـ أن يكون متمتعا بالقدرة الفعلية على ممارسة المهنة بكامل أعبائها .
9 ـ أن لا يتجاوز من العمر أربعين سنة بالنسبة لغير المعفيين من التمرين .

*المادة 6*

تمنح شهادة الأهلية لمزاولة مهنة المحاماة من طرف معاهد جهوية للتكوين تحدث وتسير وفق الشروط المحددة بمرســـوم .

*الفرع الثاني*

*حالات التنافي*



*المادة 7*

تتنافى مهنة المحاماة مع كل نشاط من شأنه أن يمس باستقلال المحامي والطبيعة الحرة للمهنة، وخاصــة :
1 ـ كل نوع من أنواع التجارة ، سواء زاوله المحامي مباشرة أو بصفة غير مباشرة .
2 ـ مهام مدير شركة تجارية وحيد أو عضو مجلس إدارتها المنتدب أو مسيرها .
3 ـ مهنة رجل الأعمال ومهنة وسيط سواء  زاولها المحامي مباشرة أو بصفة غير مباشرة .
4 ـ وظيفة محاسب وجميع الوظائف المأجورة .
5 ـ جميع الوظائف الإدارية والقضائية ، وكل مهمة يقع التكليف بها من طرف القضاء .

*المادة 8*

لا يعتبر أجيرا بأي حال  من الأحوال المحامي المتمرن والمحامي المساعد .

*المادة 9* ( تعديل 10/8/1996 )
لا تتنافى مهنة المحاماة مع : 
1 ـ العضوية في المجلس الدستوري وفي المحكمة العليا .
2 ـ العضوية في المجلس الإداري  لشركة .

*المادة 10*

المحامي الذي  تسند إليه مهنة عضو في الديوان الملكي أو  وزير أو كاتب للدولة أو نائب  كاتب للدولة أو سفير أو عضو في ديوان وزير ، يبقى مقيدا في جدول الهيئة حسب أقدميته دون أن يكون له الحق في ممارسة مهام المهنة طيلة توليه تلك المهــمـة .

*الفرع الثالث*

*التمرين*


*المادة 11*

يقدم طلب الترشيح للتقييد في قائمة المحامين المتمرنين إلى نقيب الهيئة التي ينوي المرشح قضاء مدة التمرين بها وذلك خلال شهر أكتوبر من كل سنة .
يرفق الطلب وجوبا بما يلي :
1 ـ الوثائق المثبتة لتوفر المرشح على الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة  الخامسة من ظهيرنا الشريف هذا المعتبر بمثابة قانون .
2 ـ سند التزام صادر عن محام مقيد بالجدول منذ خمس سنوات على الأقل يتعهد بمقتضاه أن يشرف على تمرين المرشح بمكتبه وفق القواعد المهنية، اللهم إلا إذا قام النقيب بتعيين هذا المحامي عند الضرورة .
يجري مجلس الهيئة بحثا حول أخلاق المرشح بجميع  الوسائل التي يراها مناسبة .
يبت المجلس في الطلبات المستوفية لكافة الوثائق وعناصر البحث خلال اجل لا يتعدى أربعة اشهر .
لا يتخذ أي مقرر بالرفض إلا بعد الاستماع للمرشح من طرف مجلس الهيئة أو استدعائه للحضور في اجل خمسة عشر يوما .
يبلغ مقرر القبول أو الرفض إلى المرشح والى الوكيل العام للملك داخل اجل خمسة عشر يوما من صدوره .
يعتبر الطلب مرفوضا في حالة عدم تبليغ مقرر المجلس خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية لانتهاء الأجل المحدد للبت في الطلب .

*المادة 12*

لا يقيد المرشحون المقبولون في قائمة التمرين ولا يشرعون في ممارسته إلا بعد أن يؤدوا اليمين التالية :
" أقسم بالله العظيم أن  أمارس مهام الدفاع والاستشارة بكرامة وضمير واستقلال وإنسانية، وأن لا أحيد عن الاحترامالواجب للمحاكم والسلطات العمومية وقواعد مجلس الهيئة التي أنتمي إليها ، وأن لا أفوه أو أنشر ما يخالف القوانين والأنظمة والأخلاق العامة وأمن الدولة والسلم العمومي . "
تؤدى هذه اليمين أمام محكمة الاستئناف في جلسة خاصة يحضرها نقيب الهيئة ويتولى تقديم المرشحين المقبولين .

*المادة 13*

يتم التقييد في القائمة حسب تاريخ أداء اليمين .
يضبط مجلس الهيئة قائمة التمرين وينشرها سنويا مع الجدول .

*المادة 14*

تستغرق مدة التمرين ثلاث سنوات يوالي المحامي المتمرن خلالها القيام بالالتزامات التاليــة :
1 ـ الاشتغال بصفة فعلية في مكتب المحامي المشرف على تمرينـه .
2 ـ الحضور في الجلسات بالمحاكم .
3 ـ المواظبة على الحضور في ندوات التمرين والمشاركة في أشغالها .

*المادة 15*

للمحامي المتمرن أن يحل محل المحامي المشرف على تمرينه في جميع القضايا غير أنه لا يسوغ له :
1 ـ أن يمثل أو يؤازر الأطراف في قضايا الجنايات سواء بالنيابة عن المحامي المشرف على تمرينه أو في إطار المساعدة القضائيـــة .
2 ـ أن يترافع أمام محاكم الاستئناف خلال السنة الأولى لتمرينه .
3 ـ أن يفتح مكتبا له أو يمارس باسمه الخاص خارج نطاق المساعدة القضائية .
4 ـ أن يحمل لقب محام إلا إذا كان مشفوعا بصفة متمرن .

*المادة 16*

يمكن لمجلس الهيئة تمديد فترة التمرين لمدة سنة واحدة في حالة إخلال المحامي المتمرن بالتزاماته .
يقع التمديد وجوبا لنفس المدة في حالة الانقطاع الذي يستمر ثلاث اشهر دون سبب مشروع .
كل انقطاع بعذر مشروع يترتب عنه التمديد لنفس مدة الانقطاع كاملة .
المقررات التي يصدرها مجلس الهيئة في نطاق أحكام هذه المادة تكون بعد الاستماع إلى المعني بالأمر أو في غيبته إذا استدعي ولم يحضر بعد خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تسلمه الاستدعاء .

*المادة 17*

يتعين الحذف من قائمة التمرين :
ــ في حالة الاستمرار في الإخلال بالتزامات التمرين بالرغم من تمديد فترتــه .
ــ في حالة الانقطاع لمدة تتجاوز ثلاثة اشهر دون سبب مشروع .
   يصدر المجلس مقرر الحذف بعد الاستماع إلى المعني بالأمر أو في غيبته إذا استدعي ولم يحضر بعد خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تسلمه الاستدعاء .

*المادة 18*

يعفى من الحصول على شهادة الأهلية لممارسة مهنة المحاماة ومن التمرين :
1 ـ قدماء القضاة من الدرجة الثانية أو من درجة تفوقها  غير الحاصلين على الإجازة في الحقوق بعد قبول استقالتهم أو إحالتهم إلى التقاعــد .
2 ـ قدماء القضاة الذين قضوا ثماني سنوات على الأقل في ممارسة القضاء بعد حصولهم على الإجازة في الحقوق، وقبلت استقالتهم .
3 ـ قدماء المحامين الذين سبق تقييدهم مدة خمس سنوات على الأقل بدون انقطاع في جدول هيئة أو عدة هيئات للمحامين بالمغرب أو هيئة أو عدة هيئات للمحامين بإحدى الدول الأجنبية التي أبرمت مع المغرب اتفاقية دولية تسمح لمواطني  كل من الدولتين المتعاقدتين بممارسة مهنة المحاماة في الدولة الأخرى .
4 ـ أساتذة التعليم العالي الذين زاولوا بعد  ترسيمهم مهنة التدريس مدة ثماني سنوات بإحدى كليات الحقوق بالمغرب ، وذلك بعد قبول استقالتهم  أو إحالتهم إلى التقاعد .

*الفرع الرابع*

*الجدول*



*المادة 19*

يتم التقييد في الجدول بالنسبة للمحامين المتمرنين الذين أنهوا مدة التمرين القانونية ، والمرشحين المعفين من شهادة الأهلية ومن التمرين ، بمقتضى مقرر يصدره مجلس الهيئة بعد أن يجري بجميع الوسائل التي يراها مناسبة بحثا كافيا حول أخلاق المرشح ووضعيته للتحقق من عدم وجود ما  يحول دون تقييده .

*المادة 20*

يقدم المحامون المتمرنون طلباتهم الرامية إلى التقييد في الجدول خلال اجل شهر من تاريخ انقضاء مدة التمرين .
تقدم طلبات باقي المرشحين خلال اشهر فبراير  ويونيو وأكتوبر من كل سنة مدعومة بما يثبت توفر الشروط المقررة للتقييد في الجدول مباشرة .
يبت مجلس الهيئة في طلبات التقييد بالجدول ، بعد استكمال عناصر البحث داخل اجل أربعة اشهر من تاريخ إيداع الطلب .
يرفض مجلس الهيئة التقييد بعد الاستماع إلى المعني بالأمر أو في غيبته إذا  استدعي ولم يحضر بعد خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ  تسلمه الاستدعاء .
تبلغ مقررات قبول التقييد في الجدول أو رفضه إلى المعني بالأمر والى الوكيل العام للملك داخل اجل خمسة عشر يوما من صدورها .
تعتبر الطلبات مرفوضة إذا لم تبلغ المقررات بشأنها داخل الخمسة عشر يوما التالية لانتهاء المدة المحددة للبت فيها .

*المادة 21*

تؤدى اليمين القانونية من طرف المرشحين المعفين من شهادة الأهلية ومن التمرين والذين تقرر تقييدهم بالجدول ، وذلك حسب الكيفية المقررة في المادة الثانية عشر من ظهيرنا الشريف هذا  المعتبر بمثابة قانون .

*المادة 22*

يجرى تقييد المحامين المتمرنين المقبولين بالجدول حسب تاريخ نهاية مدة التمرين .
يقيد باقي المرشحين بالجدول اعتبارا من تاريخ أداء اليمين .

*المادة 23*

لا يجوز لقدماء القضاة والموظفين من رجال السلطة أو الذين مارسوا مهامها أن يقيدوا في قوائم التمرين أو جداول الهيئة المحدثة لدى محاكم الاستئناف التي زاولوا مهامهم في دوائرها قبل مضي ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انقطاعهم عن العمل بها .
يحظر عليهم بعد تقييدهم في أية هيئة أخرى أن يمارسوا خلال نفس الفترة أي شكل من أشكال النشاط بسائر تلك الدوائر .
لا يفرض أي قيد بالنسبة لقدماء قضاة المجلس الأعلى وقدماء موظفي السلطة الذين كانــت مهامهـــم تشمـــل جميــــع أنحـــاء المملكــــة .

*المادة 24*

يحصر الجدول في مطلع كل سنة قضائية ، ويطبع ويوضع بكتابات الضبط بمحكمة الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائية التابعة لها ،  وبوزارة العدل .

*الباب الثالث*

*ممارسة المهنة* 

*الفرع الأول*

*كيفية ممارسة المهنة*


*المادة 25*

يمكن للمحامي أن يمارس مهنته وحده أو مع غيره من المحامين في نطاق المشاركة أو بصفته مساعدا .
غير انه لا يجوز أن يكون للمحامي أو للمحامين المتشاركين إلا مكتب واحد .
يتعين في حالة المشاركة أن يتضمن الجدول إلى جانب اسم كل محام مشارك اسم الزميل أو الزملاء المشاركين له .

*المادة 26*

يرخص مجلس الهيئة بالمشاركة بناء على طلب موجه من المحامين  المتعاقدين إلى النقيب .
لا يرفض الترخيص إلا في حالة تضمين العقد مقتضيات منافية لقواعد المهنة  وعدم استجابة المحامين المعنيين لتوجيهات مجلس الهيئة في شأن تعديلها .
يبت المجلس في كل الأحوال داخل اجل شهرين من تاريخ إيداع العقــد .

*المادة 27*

يكون المحامون  المتشاركون مسئولين على وجه التضامن إزاء موكليـهم .
لا يجوز للمحامين المتشاركين أن يؤازروا  أو يمثلوا أطرافا لها مصالح متعارضة .

*المادة 28*

لا تقبل أي دعوى حول تسيير المشاركة أو حلها أو تصفية حساباتها أو كل ما له علاقة بها إلا إذا أدلى المحامون المتشاركون  بشهادة من النقيب تثبت أن تدخله للتوفيق بينهم لم يسفر عن نتيجــة .
تطبق هذه القاعدة حتى في حالة وفاة أحد المحامين المتشاركين أو عدم بقائه منتميا للهيئـــة .

*الفرع الثاني*

*مهام المهنة*


*المادة  29*

يمارس المحامي مهامه بمجموع  تراب المملكة ، مع  مراعاة  الاستثناء المنصوص عليه في المادة  الثالثة والعشرين من ظهيرنا  الشريف هذا المعتبر بمثابة قانون من غير الإدلاء بوكالة .
تشمل هذه المهام :
1 ـ الترافع نيابة عن الأطراف ومؤازرتهم والدفاع عنهم  وتمثيلهم أمام محاكم المملكة والمؤسسات القضائية والتأديبية لإدارات الدولة والجماعات  والمؤسسات العمومية والهيآت  المهنية ، وممارسة جميع أنواع الطعون في  مواجهة كل ما يصدر عن هذه الجهات في أي دعوى أو مسطرة من أوامر أو أحكام  أو قرارات ، مع مراعاة المقتضيات الخاصة بالترافع أمام المجلس الأعلى .
2 ـ تمثيل الغير ومؤازرته أمام جميع الإدارات العمومية  .
3 ـ تقديم كل عرض أو قبوله، وإعلان كل إقرار أو رضي ورفع اليد عن كل حجز والقيام بصفة عامة بكل الأعمال لفائدة موكله ولو كانت اعترافا بحق أو تنازلا عنه ، ما لم يتعلق الأمر بإنكار خـط يد أو طلب يمين أو قلبها فإنه لا يصح إلا بمقتضى وكالة مكتوبة .
4 ـ القيام في كتابات الضبط ومختلف مكاتب المحاكم وغيرها من جميع الجهات المعنية بكل مسطرة غير قضائية ، والحصول منها على كل البيانات والوثائق، ومباشرة كل إجراء أمامها اثر صدور أي حكم أو أمر بالأداء أو قرار أو إبرام صلح ، وإعطاء وصل بكل ما يتم قبضــه .
5 ـ إعطاء فتاوى وإرشادات في الميدان القانوني .
6 ـ تمثيل الأطراف بتوكيل خاص في العقود .

*المادة 30*

يمكن للمحامي تحرير كل عقد عرفي كيفما كان  نوعــه .

*المادة 31*

المحامون المقيدون بجدول هيآت المحامين بالمملكة هم وحدهم المؤهلون في نطاق تمثيل الأطراف ومؤازرتهم لتقديـــم المقالات والمستنتجات والمذكرات الدفاعية في جميع القضايا باستثناء القضايا الجنائية وقضايا النفقة أمام المحاكــــــم الابتدائية والاستئنافية والقضايا التي تختص المحاكم الابتدائية بالنظر فيها ابتدائيا وانتهائيا .
غير انه يمكن للمحامين الذين يمارسون المهنة في بلد أجنبي يرتبط مع المغرب باتفاقية تسمح لمواطني كل من الدولتين المتعاقدتين بممارسة المهنة في الدولة الأخرى ، أن يؤازروا الأطراف أو يمثلوهم أمام المحاكم المغربية بشرط أن يعينوا محل المخابرة معهم بمكتب محام  مقيد بجدول إحدى هيآت المحامين بالمملكة بعد الإذن لهم بصفة خاصة ، في كل قضية على حدة ، من طرف وزير العدل ما لم تنص الاتفاقية على خلاف ذلك .

*المادة 32*

تستثنى من أحكام المادة السابقة الأحوال التي يرخص فيها  لمن يتوفر على الكفاءة  القانونية اللازمة قصد مباشرة المسطرة  في المرحلة الابتدائية  بنفسه أو بواسطة أحد الأشخاص المنصوص عليهم في الفصل 33 من قانون المسطرة المدنية، وذلك أمام المحاكم التي لا يستقر بدائرتها القضائية عدد كاف من المحامين .
تمنح هذه الرخصة من طرف رئيس المحكمة بناء على طلب كتابي .
لا يطبق هذا الاستثناء أمام محاكم الاستئناف .

*المادة 33*

تعفى الدولة طالبة كانت أو مطلوبة من وجوب الاستعانة بالمحامي ويسوغ للإدارات العمومية التي يمثلها أحد موظفيها المؤهل لهذه الغاية أن تتبع في جميع الأحوال المسطرة نفسها دون رخصة خاصة .

*المادة 34* ( تعديل 10/8/1996 )
لا يقبل لمؤازرة الأطراف وتمثيلهم أمام المجلس الأعلى ، مع مراعاة الحقوق المكتسبة إلا المحامون المقيدون بالجدول منذ  عشر سنوات كاملة على الأقل ، والمحامون الذين كانوا مستشارين بصفة نظامية في المجلس الأعلى وقدماء أساتذة التعليم العالي المعفون من شهادة الأهلية ومن التمرين .
يهيئ مجلس الهيئة في شهر أكتوبر من كل سنة قائمة بأسماء هؤلاء المحامين يتولى النقيب تبليغها خلال شهر نوفمبر الموالي إلى الرئيس الأول للمجلس الأعلى .
تنشر اللائحة الكاملة للمحامين المقبولين للترافع أمام المجلس الأعلى بالجريدة الرسمية .

*الباب الرابع*

*واجبات المحامي*

*الفرع الأول*

*التشبث بالوقار والسر والمهني*


*المادة 35*

لا يجوز للمحامي أن يمارس أي عمل يستهدف جلب الزبناء واستمالتهم  ولا أن يقوم بأي إشهار كيفما كانت وسيلتـه .
غير انه يحق له أن يعلق خارج البناية التي يوجد بها مكتبه أو داخلها لوحة تحمل اسمه الشخصي والعائلي وكونه محاميا أو محاميا مقبولا لدى المجلس الأعلى أو نقيبا سابقا أو حاملا لشهادة الدكتوراه في الحقوق .
ولا يشير المحامي إلا إلى  هذه الصفات في أوراق مكتبه وملفاته .

*المادة 36*

لا يجوز للمحامي أن يفشي أي شيء يمس بالسر المهني في أي قضيـة .
يتعين عليه  بصفة خاصة أن يحترم سرية التحقيق في القضايا الجنائية ،  وان لا يبلغ أية معلومات مستخرجة من الملفات أو ينشر أية مستندات أو وثائق أو مراسلات لها علاقة ببحث مازال جاريا .

*الفرع الثاني*

*العلاقات مع المحاكم*


*المادة  37*

لا يحق للمحامي  أن يمثل أمام الهيآت القضائية والتأديبية إلا إذا كان مرتديا بذلة المحاماة .

*المادة 38*

يجب على المحامي أن يعين موطنه المهني داخل دائرة  اختصاص محكمة الاستئناف المقيد بالهيئة بها .
ويجب عليه عند تنصيبه للدفاع أمام  محكمة توجد خارج دائرة اختصاص المحكمة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة أن يختار محل المخابرة معه إما بمكتب زميل يوجد بدائرة تلك المحكمة ، وإما بكتابة ضبط المحكمة المنصب للدفاع  أمامها .
يتحتم عليه عند الترافع أمام محكمة خارج الدائرة المذكورة أن يقدم  نفسه إلى كل من رئيس الجلسة وممثل النيابة العامة بها والمحامي الذي يرافع  عن الطرف المقابل ونقيب الهيئة .

*المادة 39*

لا يجوز للمحامين في كل الأحوال أن يتفقوا متواطئين بينهم على أن يتوقفوا كلية عن تقديم المساعدات الواجبة عليهم إزاء القضاء سواء بالنسبة للجلسات أو الإجراءات .

*الفرع الثالث*

*المساعدة القضائية*


*المادة 40*

يعين النقيب لكل متقاض يتمتع بالمساعدة القضائية محاميا مقيدا في الجدول أو في  قائمة التمرين ليقوم لفائدته بكل الإجراءات التي تدخل في توكيل الخصام .
لا يجوز للمحامي المعين أن يمتنع من تقديم مساعدته ما لم يتم قبول الأعذار أو الموانع التي تحول بينه وبين ذلك .
تجرى المتابعة  التأديبية ضد المحامي في حالة إصراره على الامتناع رغم عدم الموافقة على أعذاره أو موانعه ، وكذا في حالة أي تقصير في القيام بواجبه .

*المادة 41*

للمحامي المعين في نطاق المساعدة القضائية أن يتقاضى أتعابا عن المسطرة التي باشرها ونتجت عنها استفادة مالية أو عينية للطرف المعني ،  على أن يعرض الأمر على النقيب لتحديد مبلغ تلك الأتعاب .

*الفرع الرابع*

*العلاقات مع الزبناء*


*المادة 42*

يعطي المحامي إرشاداته بمكتبه .
يمكن له عندما ينتقل أن يستقبل موكله بمكتب أحد زملائه .
يسوغ له في نطاق نشاطه المهني أن يتوجه إلى مقر موكله ،  إن حتمت ذلك ظروف استثنائية شريطة إشعار النقيب مسبقا  بالأمر والتقيد بمراعاة مقتضيات الكرامة المهنية .

*المادة 43*

تحدد أتعاب الاستشارة والمرافعة باتفاق بين المحامي وموكله بما في ذلك المبلغ المسبق الذي يقدم حين قبول التوكيل .
يجب أن يكون طلب كل تسبيق جديد أثناء سير الدعوى أو بمناسبة أي إجراء قضائي ، مصحوبا ببيان عن الإقتطاعاتوالاداءات التي تمت بالنسبة للمبلغ الأول .

*المادة 44*

لا يجوز للمحامي في جميع الأحوال :
1 ـ أن يحدد مسبقا مع موكله الأتعاب المستحقة عن أي قضية اعتبارا للنتيجة التي يقع التوصل إليها .
2 ـ أن يقتني بطريق التفويت حقوقا  متنازعا فيها أو أن يستفيد بأي وجه كان من القضايا التي يتولى الدفاع بشأنها .
كل اتفاق يخل بهذه المقتضيات يكون باطلا بحكم القانون .

*المادة 45*

لا يحق للمحامين قدماء القضاة أو الموظفين أن يقبلوا تمثيل الأطراف أو مؤازرتهم في القضايا التي كانت معروضة عليهم أو باشروها بأي شكل من الأشكال أثناء مزاولة مهامهم السابقة .

*المادة 46*

يجب على المحامي أن يتتبع القضية المكلف بها إلى نهايتها .
لا يحق له سحب نيابته، إذا ارتأى عدم متابعة القضية ،  إلا بعد إشعار موكله بوقت كاف يتأتى له معه ضمان إعداد دفاعه  وذلك بواسطة رسالة موصى بها مع الإشعار بالاستلام توجه لآخر محل معروف للمخابرة مع الموكل .
يوجه المحامي إشعارا مماثلا إلى الطرف الآخر في القضية بنفس الطريقة، أو إلى محاميه، والى رئيس كتابة الضبط بالمحكمة المرفوع إليها النزاع .

*المادة 47*

يمكن للموكل أن يجرد محاميه من التوكيل المسند إليه في أية مرحلة من المسطرة بشرط أن يوفي له بالأتعاب والمصروفات المستحقة عن المهام التي قام بها لفائدته، وان يبلغ ذلك إلى الطرف الآخر أو محاميه ورئيس كتابة الضبط بالمحكمة التي  تنظر في القضية ، وذلك بواسطة رسالة موصى بها مع الإشعار بالاستلام .

*المادة 48*

لا يحق للمحامي أن يحتفظ بالملف المسلم إليه من طرف موكله ولو في حالة عدم أداء ما وجب له عن المصروفات والأتعاب ، ما لم يرخص له النقيب في ذلك بمقتضى قرار خاص اعتمادا على ما يدلي به من مبررات .
يصدر هذا القرار في ظرف شهر من طرح النزاع، ويبلغ إلى المحامي وزبونه في اجل خمسة عشر يوما من صدوره .

*المادة 49*

يبقى المحامي مسؤولا عن الوثائق المسلمة إليه طيلة خمس سنوات اعتبارا من تاريخ انتهاء القضية أو من آخر إجراء في المسطرة أو من يوم تصفية الحساب مع الموكل في حالة استبداله  لمحاميه .

*المادة 50*

يمكن لكل موكل، أن يطلب من النقيب داخل اجل الثلاثة اشهر التالية لانتهاء التوكيل ولتقديم بيان الحساب إليه، تحديدالأتعاب والمصاريف إذا لم يكن قد تم الاتفاق نهائيا بشأنها على ضوء البيان المذكور .
يمكن للمحامي أن يعرض على النقيب كل صعوبة في هذا الشأن، وان يطلب منه تحديد ما يجب الوفاء به من أتعاب ومصروفات .
يستمع النقيب، عند الاقتضاء، إلى  المحامي والطرف المعني لتلقي ملاحظاتهما وما يتوفران عليه من حجج داخل خمسة عشر يوما من تسلمه طلب التحديد .
ويصدر في ظرف شهر قراره بتحديد الأتعاب والمصروفات المستحقة للمحامي بشأن القضايا التي باشرها أو الاستشارة التي قام بها .
يبلغ هذا القرار إلى المحامي والموكل داخل اجل خمسة عشر يوما من صدوره .
إذا تعلق الأمر بأتعاب النقيب الممارس أو مصروفاته تولى البت في كل طلب أو منازعة في شأنها النقيب السابق للهيئة وعند عدم وجوده  يتولى ذلك اقدم عضو بمجلسها  وفق نفس الإجراءات .

*المادة 51*

تذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية قرارات تحديد الأتعاب والمصروفات من طرف رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية للمدينة التي يوجد بها مقر الهيئة، وذلك بعد انصرام اجل الاستئناف .

*الفرع الخامس*

*حسابات المحامي*


*المادة 52*

يجب على المحامي أن لا يتسلم في نطاق نشاطه المهني أية  نقود أو سندات أو قيم إلا مقابل وصل مرقم له نظير .
يتضمن هذا الوصل حتما البيانات التالية : اسم المحامي واسم الطرف الذي قام بالدفع أو التسليم، وموجبه ، وتاريخه، وكيفية الأداء .

*المادة 53*

يجب على المحامي أن يقيد ويضبط  حسابات النقود والسندات والقيم التي يتسلمها، والعمليات المنجزة عليها في دفتر الحسابات اليومية المعد من طرف مجلس الهيئة أو الذي وافق على نموذجه ، والمؤشر عليه من لدن النقيب .
يجب عليه أيضا إن يمسك حسابا خاصا بملف كل موكل .
يتضمن الدفتر اليومي جميع العمليات الحسابية من مداخيل ومصاريف للمكتب وودائع حسب تسلسلها دون بياض أو تشطيب أو زيادة بالطرة .
يبين فيه بصفة خاصة موضوع كل عملية بإيجاز ووضوح ، ومبلغها، واسم الطرف الذي تمت في اسمه، وتاريخ وكيفية أدائها .
يتضمن حساب ملف كل زبون جميع العمليات المتعلقة به .

*المادة 54*

لا يحق للمحامي أن يحتفظ لمدة تفوت الشهرين بأي مبلغ يتجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم ما لم يكن تسلمه على وجه التسبيق عن المصروفات أو على أساس وديعة اختيارية .
إذا استحال  عليه تسليم المبالغ الموضوعة لديه إلى أصحابها في الأجل المحدد تعين عليه إيداعها باسمهم في صندوقكتابة الضبط بالمحكمة الابتدائية التي يوجد مكتبه بدائرتها، بعد خصم ما قد يكون مستحقا له من أتعاب ومصروفات بمقتضى قرار يصدره النقيب بناء على طلبه قبل الإيداع .
يتم هذا الإيداع بمجرد تأشير رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية على الطلب يشعر به الطرف المعني من لدن رئيس كتابة الضبط .
تسلم المبالغ المودعة إلى أصحابها، بعد خصم المصروفات، فور المطالبة بها .

*المادة 55*

يتعين على كل محام، عند قبض ما يجب قبضه لفائدة كل قاصر يتيم، أن يقدم ملفه إلى النقيب لإصدار قرارا بتحديد الأتعاب والمصاريف التي يحق له أن يقتطعها مما استخلصـه .
يجب عليه  في اجل لا يتعدى خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ القبض أن يدفع باقي ما استوفاه  إلى القاضي المكلف بشؤون القاصرين .

*المادة 56*

للنقيب أن يقوم، بنفسه أو بواسطة من ينتدبه لذلك من  أعضاء مجلس الهيئة، بتحقيق حسابات المحامين وبالتحقق من وضعية الودائع لديهم في كل وقت .
يتعين عليه أن يجري هذا التحقيق مرة واحدة في السنة على الأقل وعندما يطلبه منه الوكيل العام للملك .
إذا تم تحقيق الحسابات، أو الاطلاع على دفاتر حسابات أي محام ، بناء على طلب الوكيل العام للملك، تعين  إشعاره بالنتائج .

*المادة 57*

يجب على المحامي أن يقدم دفاتر ونظائر وصولاته كلما طلب منه ذلك من طرف النقيب أو الهيئة القضائية المختصة عند النظر  في كل نزاع بشأن الأتعاب والمصروفات أو في حالة المتابعة تأديبيا .
يعتبر تقديم دفاتر ممسوكة بصفة غير صحيحة بمثابة  عدم تقديمها .
ترد المستندات المدلى بها إلى المحامي المعني في ظرف أسبوعين من يوم تقديمها .

*الباب الخامس*

*حصانة الدفاع*


*المادة 58*

يتمتع المحامي بحصانة الدفاع في الحدود المنصوص عليها  في الفصل 57 من الظهير الشريف رقم 1.58.378 الصادر في 3 جمادى الأولى 1378 ( 15 نوفمبر 1958 ) بشأن قانون الصحافة .

*الباب السادس*

*التأديب*

*الفرع الأول*

*مقتضيات عامة*


*المادة 59*

يتعاقب تأديبيا المحامي الذي يرتكب مخالفة للنصوص القانونية أو التنظيمية أو قواعد المهنة وأعرافها أو إخلالا  بالمروءة و الشرف ولو تعلق الأمر بأعمال خارجة عن النطاق المهني .
يمارس مجلس الهيئة حق إجراء المتابعة واتخاذ العقوبات التأديبية.

*المادة 60* ( تعديل 10/8/1996 )
العقوبات التأديبية هي :
ـــ   الإنذار .
ـــ   التوبيخ .
ـــ   الإيقاف عن ممارسة المهنة  لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات .
ـــ   التشطيب من الجدول أو من قائمة التمرين أو سحب الصفة الشرفية.
يمكن أن يتضمن المقرر الصادر بالإنذار أو التوبيخ أو الإيقاف  عقوبة إضافية بتعليق منطوقه بكتابة الهيئة لمدة معينة .
يجوز للمحامي الذي صدر في حقه مقرر تأديبي نهائي بالإنذار أو التوبيخ أن يقدم لمجلس الهيئة بعد انصرام ثلاث سنوات كاملة التماسا بإعادة الاعتبار يبت فيه المجلس داخل أجل شهر من تاريخ التوصل به .     

*المادة 61*

يمكن لمجلس الهيئة أن يأمر بالتنفيذ المعجل لمقرر الإيقاف المؤقت أو التشطيب في حالة الإخلال الفادح بالقواعد المهنية .
للمحامي المعني أن يطلب إيقاف التنفيذ المعجل أمام محكمة الاستئناف التي قدم طعنه لديها .

*المادة 62*

تتقادم المتابعة التأديبية :
ـــ   بمرور ثلاث سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ ارتكاب المخالفة .
ـــ   بتقادم الدعوى العمومية إذا كان الفعل المرتكب عملا جنائيا .
يوقف أمد التقادم  بكل إجراء من إجراءات المتابعة أو التحقيق تأمر به السلطة  التأديبية أو تباشره .
لا يمنع قبول الاستقالة من إجراء المسطرة التأديبية بسبب أفعال سابقة على التشطيب .

*المادة 63*

لا تحول المتابعة التأديبية  دون تحريك الدعوى العمومية، من طرف النيابة العامة أو المتضررين،  زجرا للأفعال التي تكون جنحا أو جنايات .

*المادة 64*

يمكن لمجلس الهيئة عند إجراء متابعة جنائية ضد أي محام لأسباب مهنية أن يصدر في حالة الضرورة القصوى مقررا معللا بمنع هذا المحامي من ممارسة المهنة مؤقتا .
يتخذ المجلس هذا المقرر تلقائيا أو بطلب من النقيب أو الوكيل العام للملك ، بالأغلبية المطلقة لأعضائه .
يمكنه أن يقرر رفع المنع المؤقت بنفس الشروط إما تلقائيا وإما بطلب من المعني بالأمر .
ينتهي مفعول المنع المؤقت بقوة القانون بمجرد البت في الدعوى العمومية لفائدة المحامي المتابع .

*الفرع الثاني*

*المسطرة التأديبية*


*المادة 65*

يجب على النقيب أن يعرض على مجلس الهيئة كل شكوى تقدم من طرف الوكيل العام للملك أو أي متظلـم في مواجهة أي محام ، وذلك  داخل اجل خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تسلمها .
يعين المجلس أحد أعضائه بصفته مقررا لإجراء البحث الضروري في كل شكوى تتعلق بمخالفة النصوص القانونية أو التنظيمية للمهنة وقواعدها، أو أي إخلال بالمروءة والشرف .
يقرر المجلس داخل اجل شهرين من تاريخ تقديم الشكوى حفظ ملفها أو متابعة المحامي المعني .
يبلغ المقرر المتخذ في كل الأحوال إلى المحامي المشتكى به والى الوكيل العام للملك والطرف المشتكي .
للوكيل العام للملك أن يطعن في قرار الحفظ أمام محكمة الاستئناف داخل اجل خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ التبليغ .

*المادة 66*

يتولى مجلس الهيئة تكييف وقائع النازلة عندما يقرر المتابعة، ويصدر أمرا بالاستدعاء يعين فيه يوم وساعة انعقاد المجلس التأديبي .
يبلغ الأمر بالاستدعاء إلى المحامي المتابع قبل خمس عشر يوما على الأقل من تاريخ انعقاد المجلس التأديبي مع  إشعاره بإمكانية اختيار أحد زملائه لمؤازرته وحقهما في الاطلاع داخل الأجل  المذكور على جميع وثائق الملف باستثناء رأي المقرر .

*المادة 67*

يحضر المحامي المتابع شخصيا أمام المجلس للاستماع إليه مؤازرا بزميله المختار عند الاقتضاء .
إذا لم يستجب للأمر بالاستدعاء الموجه إليه بت المجلس في  المتابعة بمقرر يعتبر حضوريا .
يبلغ المقرر التأديبي داخل خمسة عشر يوما من صدوره إلي المحامي المعني  والوكيل العام للملك والمشتكي .

*المادة 68*

يتعين على المحامي الموقوف أو المشطب عليه، بمجرد ما يصبح المقرر قابلا للتنفيذ، أن يتخلى عن ممارسة أي عمل من أعمال المهنة وعن وصف نفسه بصفة محام .
لا يمكن تقييده بجدول أي هيئة أخري أو بقائمة التمرين فيها .
يتولى الوكيل العام للملك السهر على تنفيذ العقوبات التأديبية بالإيقاف والتشطيب في حالة عدم الامتثال لمقتضياتها .

*المادة 69*

تقدم مباشرة إلى محكمة الاستئناف المتابعات ضد النقيب الممارس أو ضد  عضوين على الأقل من مجلس الهيئة، وذلك من طرف الوكيل العام للملك تلقائيا أو تبعا لشكوى توصل بها .


*الباب السابع*

*التوقف والانقطاع عن مزاولة المهنة*

*الفرع الأول*

*المانع المؤقت*



*المادة 70*

يجب على المحامي الذي يعترضه مانع يحول  دون ممارسة  مهامه أن يشعر النقيب بالأمر في حينه، وان يبلغه في ذات الوقت اسم المحامي أو المحامين الذين اختارهم من نفس الهيئة للقيام مقامه مؤقتا بتسيير المكتب .
إذا تعلق الأمر بعقوبة تأديبية بالإيقاف وجبت موافقة النقيب على الاختيار .

*المادة 71*

يعين النقيب المحامي النائب أو المحامين النواب إذا لم يتمكن المحامي المعني من ممارسة الاختيار أو لم يمارسه بالفعل بعد إنذاره  من طرفه .
يقوم النقيب بالتعيين أيضا  في حالة عقوبة تأديبية بالإيقاف إذا لم يحظ الاختيار بموافقته أو لم تقع ممارسته رغـم الإنذار .
يضع النقيب حدا للنيابة بطلب من المندوب عنه أو تلقائيا عند ارتفاع المانع، أو بطلب من المحامي النائب أو المحامين النواب أو الوكيل العام للملك .

*الفرع الثاني*

*التغاضي عن التقييد*


*المادة 72*

يمكن التغاضي عن تقييد كل محام في الجدول إذا كان لا  يمارس مهنته فعليا دون مانع مشروع ، أو تعذر عليه ممارستها بسبب مرض  أو عاهة خطيرة ومستمرة، أو لا يؤدي دون موجب مقبول في الآجال المقررة واجبات مساهمته في تكاليف الهيئة، أو يخل بمقتضيات نظام الضمانات الاجتماعية المحدثة لفائدة أعضائها أو ذوي حقوقهم .

*المادة 73*

يقرر مجلس الهيئة التغاضي عن التقييد في الجدول تلقائيا أو بطلب من الوكيل العام للملك أو من المعني بالأمر نفسه بعد الاستماع إليه أو استدعائه قبل تاريخ انعقاد المجلس بخمسة عشر يوما على الأقل .
يبلغ المقرر المتخذ إلى المحامي المعني والى الوكيل العام للملك داخل  اجل خمسة عشر يوما من صدوره .
يترتب على هذا المقرر وجوب امتناع المحامي موضوع التغاضي عن ممارسة أي عمل من أعمال المهنة مع الاحتفاظ له  بعضويته ورتبته في الهيئــة .

*المادة 74*

يعاد التقييد في الجدول بطلب من المحامي المعني عند ارتفاع  سبب التغاضي، وذلك بمقتضى مقرر يتخذه مجلس الهيئة .

*الفرع الثالث*

*التشطيب من الجدول*


*المادة 75*
يشطب مجلس الهيئة على المحامي من الجدول إما تنفيذا لعقوبة تأديبية بالتشطيب أو على اثر وفاة أو استقالة أو عند حدوث إحدى حالات التنافي .

*المادة 76*

يقوم النقيب في حالة وفاة محام غير مرتبط بعقد مشاركة، بتعيين محام يقوم بإحصاء الملفات الجارية في مكتب المعني بالأمر، ويتخذ باتفاق مع ورثة الهالك، جميع الإجراءات اللازمة لضمان تصفية تلك الملفات ما لم يكن المحامي المتوفى قد عين في حياته محاميا لهذه الغاية .
يعين أيضا في حالات التشطيب غير التأديبي محاميا يقوم بنفس الإجراءات إذا  لم يتخذ المحامي المشطب عليه التدابير اللازمة لضمان انتهاء الملفات الجارية بمكتبه رغم إنذاره من طرف النقيب .
تطبق في حالة التشطيب التأديبي مقتضيات الفقرة الثانية من المادة 70 من ظهيرنا الشريف هذا المعتبر بمثابة قانون ، والفقرة الثانية من المادة 71 منــه .

*الفرع الرابع*

*الصفة الشرفية*


*المادة 77*

يمكن لمجلس الهيئة أن يخول صفة محام شرفي للمحامي الذي  استقال من المهنة بعد أقدمية عشرين سنة على الأقل في هيئة أو اكثر من هيآت المحامين بالمغرب .
يخضع المحامي الشرفي لسلطة مجلس الهيـئــة .

*المادة 78*

يمكن سحب الصفة الشرفية بمقتضى مقرر يتخذه مجلس الهيئة إذا قطع المستفيد منها كل  علاقة بهيئته أو تخلى عن  أداء واجب الاشتراك .

*القسم الثاني*

*تنظيم هيآت المحامين*

*الباب الأول*

*الهيئة وأجهزتها واختصاصاتها*


*المادة 79*

تتشكل هيئة المحامين من المحامين المقيدين في الجدول والمحامين المتمرنين .
تشفع دوما صفة المحامي والمحامي المتمرن ببيان الهيئة التي ينتمي إليها .

*المادة 80*

لا تؤسس أية هيئة للمحامين لدى محكمة استئناف إلا إذا بلغ عدد المحامين المستقرين بدائرتها مائة على الأقل  بغض النظر عن المحامين المتمرنين .
إذا كان عدد المحامين اقل من مائة ألحقوا بالهيئة المحدثة بدائرة اقرب محكمة استئناف إليها .
لا يتم تأسيس أية هيئة جديدة  عند توفر شروط إحداثها إلا في نفس الفترة التي تجري فيها الانتخابات العامة لباقي الهيآت القائمة .

*المادة 81* ( تعديل 10/8/1996 )
تتكون أجهزة كل هيئة من الجمعية العامة، ومن مجلس الهيئة ومن النقيب . 
تتألف الجمعية العامة من جميع المحامين المقيدين بالجدول .
ينتخب النقيب من لدن الجمعية العامة التي تتولى بعد ذلك انتخاب مجلس الهيئة .
ينتخب كل من النقيب ومجلس الهيئة لمدة ثلاث سنوات .

*المادة 82* ( تعديل 10/8/1996 )
تجتمع الجمعية العامة  مرتين في السنة على الأقل لمناقشة  القضايا التي تهم ممارسة المهنة وفق ما يعرضه عليها مجلس الهيئة .
ينتخب النقيب ومجلس الهيئة خلال النصف الأول من شهر ديسمبر عن طريق الاقتراع السري بالأغلبية المطلقة للأعضاء الحاضرين  على ألا يقل عددهم عن نصف المقيدين في الهيئة في الاقتراع الأول ، وبالأغلبية النسبية للحاضرين مهما كان  عددهم في الاقتراع الثاني .
تتولى إجراء الانتخابات الجزئية وفق نفس الكيفية داخل اجل شهر من وقوع الحادث الموجب لها .

*المادة 83* ( تعديل 10/8/1996 )
لا ينتخب  لعضوية مجلس الهيئة إلا المحامي الذي تتوفر فيه الشروط التالية :       
1 ـ أن يكون مقيدا  بالجدول منذ عشر سنوات على الأقل .
2 ـ أن لا يكون قد صدرت في حقه عقوبة تأديبية .
3 ـ أن لا يكون محكوما عليه أو متابعا في قضية تمس بالشرف والمروءة .
لا يمكن إعادة انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الهيئة الذين استمرت عضويتهم فترتين متواليتين إلا بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات ما لم يكونوا نقباء سابقين .
يعتبر النقيب السابق مباشرة عضوا بحكم القانون في المجلس الجديد .
يصدر المجلس يوم 31 أكتوبر من السنة التي تجري فيها الانتخابات مقررا بتحديد أسماء المحامين الذين لهم حق الترشيح لمنصب النقيب ولعضوية المجلس مع مراعاة توفر شروط الأهلية للترشيح المنصوص عليها أعلاه .
يحق لكل محام لم يرد ذكر اسمه في مقرر المجلس الطعن فيه داخل أجل ثمانية أيام من تاريخ التعليق بكتابة الهيئة أمام غرفة المشورة بمحكمة الاستئناف التي تبث داخل ثمانية أيام من تاريخ إيداع العريضة بكتابة الضبط للمحكمة المختصة ، وذلك بقرار غير قابل لأي طعن .

*المادة 84*

يتركب مجلس الهيئة ، زيادة على النقيب السابق من :
ـــ  ستة أعضاء إذا كان عدد المحامين يتراوح بين 100 و 200 .
ـــ  ثمانية أعضاء إذا كان العدد يتراوح بين 201 و 300 .
ـــ  عشرة أعضاء إذا كان العدد يتراوح بين 301 و 400 .
ـــ  اثنا عشر عضوا إذا كان العدد يتراوح بين 401 و 500 .
ـــ  أربعة عشر عضوا إذا كان العدد يتراوح بين 501 و 600 .
ـــ  ستة عشر عضوا إذا كان العدد يتراوح بين 601 و 700 .
ـــ  ثمانية عشر عضوا إذا كان العدد يتراوح بين 701 و 800 .
ـــ عشرون عضوا إذا كان العدد يتجاوز ثمانمائـة .

*المادة 85* ( تعديل 10/8/1996 )
يتولى مجلس الهيئة، زيادة  على الاختصاصات المسندة إليه للنظر في كل ما يتعلق بممارسة مهنة المحاماة، المهام التالية :
1 ـ ( ثم نسخ هذه الفقرة بمقتضى المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 93.96 ، ظهير 10/8/1996 ، لعلة تعديل المادة 81 من هذا القانون ) .
2 ـ حماية حقوق المحامين والسهر على تقيدهم بواجباتهم في نطاق المبادئ التي ترتكز عليها المهنة .
3 ـ وضع النظام الداخلي للهيئة وتعديله وفق ما يتطلبه تطبيق قواعد المهنة وتقاليدها وأعرافها ، مع تبليغه إلى الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف والوكيل العام للملك لديها والى كل محام ومحام متمرن، وإيداع نسخة منه  بكتابة ضبط  محكمة الاستئناف .
4 ـ تحديد رتبـة المحامين المقيدين بالجدول والمحامين المتمرنين .
5 ـ إدارة أموال الهيئة  وتحديد واجبات الاشتراك وإبرام عقود التأمين عن المسؤولية المهنية لأعضائها مع مؤسسة مقبولة  للتأمين .
6 ـ إنشاء وإدارة مشاريع اجتماعية لفائدة أعضاء الهيئة وتوفير الموارد الضرورية لضمان الإعانات والمعاشات لهم أو للمتقاعدين منهم أو لأراملهم وأولادهم سواء في شكل مساعدات مباشرة أو عن طريق تأسيس صندوق للتقاعد أو الانخراط في صندوق مقبول للتقاعد .
7 ـ الترخيص للنقيب بالترافع أمام القضاء باسم الهيئة وإجراء الصلح أو التحكيم، وإبرام كل تفويت أو رهـــــــــن أو قرض ، وقبول كل هبـة أو وصية لفائدتها .
8 ـ تحديد تاريخ الانتخابات المهنية والترتيبات التنظيمية المتعلقة بها.

*المادة 86*

كل المداولات أو القرارات التي تتخذها او تجريها الجمعية العامة او مجلس الهيئة خارج نطاق اختصاصهما او خلافا للمقتضيات القانونية أو كان من شأنها ان تخل بالنظام العام تعتبر باطلة بحكم القانون .
تعاين محكمة الاستئناف هذا البطلان بناء على ملتمس من الوكيل العام للملك بعد الاستماع الى النقيب او من يمثله من مجلس الهيئة .

*المادة 87* ( تعديل 10/8/1996 )
لا ينتخب نقيبا الا المحامي الذي يتوفر على الشروط التالية :
1 ــ أن يكون مقيدا بالجدول منذ خمس عشرة سنة على الاقل .
2 ــ أن لا يكون قد صدرت في حقه عقوبة تأديبية .
3 ــ أن لا يكون محكوما عليه أو متابعا في قضية تمس الشرف أو المروءة .
    لا يمكن إعادة انتخاب النقيب بنفس الصفة الا بعد مرور الفترة الانتخابية الموالية لانتهاء مهامه مهما كانت مدة الفترة .


*المادة 88*

يتولى النقيب ،  زيادة على الاختصاصات المسندة اليه، تمثيل الهيئة في اعمال الحياة المدنية ، ورئاسة اجتماعات مجلس الهيئة والجمعية العامة .
ينوب عنه النقيب السابق اذا عاقه مانع عن رئاسة اجتماعات الجمعية العامة او مجلس الهيئة ثم النقيب الاسبق ثم اقدم الأعضاء ممارسة بالمجلس وإلا  فأقدمهم تقييدا بالجدول .
يحق له ان يفوض جزءا من اختصاصاته لمدة محدودة ، او كامل سلطاته في حالة تغيبه او حصول مانع مؤقت له، وذلك وفق نفس الكيفية المقررة اعلاه .

*الباب الثاني*

*التبليغات والطعون*



*المادة  89*

تبلغ قرارات النقيب  والاستدعاءات الصادرة عن مجلس الهيئة ومقرراته الى المحامي شخصيا او في مكتبه او في منزله عند الاقتضاء عن طريق التوقيع على نسخة من وثيقة التبليغ، او بواسطة الاعوان القضائيين او عن طريق كتابة الضبط بالمحكمة التي يوجد في دائرتها مقر الهيئة بناء على مجرد طلب من كاتب المجلس .
تبلغ محاضر انتخاب مجلس الهيئة والنقيب الى الوكيل العام للملك داخل الثمانية ايام التالية لاجراء الانتخابات عن طريق توقيع كتابة ضبط النيابة العامة على نسخة من الارسالية الموجهة اليه .
يجرى تبليغ مقررات مجلس الهيئة، وقرارات النقيب إلى الوكيل العام للملك وفق نفس الكيفية .
 تتم التبليغات المتعلقة بباقي الأطراف على يد كتابة الهيئة او بواسطة رسالة موصى بها مع الاشعار بالاستلام او بواسطة الأعوان القضائيين أو عن طريق كتابة الضبط  طبق ما هو مقرر اعلاه .

*المادة 90*

يحق لجميع الأطراف المعنية والوكيل العام للملك  لدى محكمة الاستئناف الطعن في المقررات الصادرة عن مجلس الهيئة ،  وكذلك في انتخاب مجلس الهيئة والنقيب، وذلك بمقتضى مقال يوضع بكتابة الضبط بمحكمة الاستئناف داخل اجــل خمسة عشر يوما  من تاريخ التبليغ او اجراء الانتخابات او من اليوم الذي يعتبر تاريخا لاتخاذ المقرر الضمني .

*المادة 91*

تبت محكمة الاستئناف بغرفة المشورة بعد استدعاء النقيب وباقي الاطراف لسماع ملاحظاتهم وتلقي الملتمسات الكتابية للوكيل العام للملك .

*المادة 92*

يحق لكل  من المحامي وموكله الطعن امام الرئيس الاول  لمحكمة الاستئناف في قرارات النقيب المتعلقة بتحديد الاتعاب وبطلب  المحامي الاحتفاظ بملف القضية، وذلك بمقتضى مقال يوضع  بكتابة الضبط بهذه المحكمة داخل اجل خمسة عشر  يوما من تاريخ التبليغ .
يبت الرئيس الاول بمقتضى امر بعد استدعاء المحامي  والطرف المعني للحضور امامه قصد الاستماع اليها واجراء كل بحث مفيد  عند الاقتضاء .
لا يقبل هذا الامر اي طعن عادي  أو غير عادي .

*المادة 93*

يخضع الطعن بالنقض في القرارات الصادرة عن محكمة الاستئناف الى الشروط والقواعد والآجال العادية المقررة في قانون المسطرة المدنية .
غير أن كلا من الطعن المرفوع من لدن النقيب باسم الهيئة ومن الوكيل العام للملك يقدم دون محام ويعفى من اداء الرسوم القضائية .

*القسم الثالث*

*مقتضيات زجرية*


*المادة 94*

يعاقب كل شخص ثبت انه يباشر بصفة اعتيادية إجراءات أية مسطرة قضائية من غير ان يكون مؤهلا قانونيا لذلك بالحبس من سنة إلى سنتين وبغرامة من عشرة آلاف الى عشرين ألف درهم، وذلك دون الاخلال بالعقوبات المطبقة في شأن النصب .
يعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل محام ثبتت مشاركته في هذه الافعال وذلك دون إخلال بالعقوبات التأديبية التي يمكن ان يتعرض لها .

*المادة 95*

كل شخص نسب لنفسه صفة محام علانية ومن غير حق، او انتحل صفة محام او استعمل اية وسيلة قصد إيهام الغير بأنه  يمارس مهنة المحاماة او انه مستمر في ممارستها، او انه مأذون له في ذلك، يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في  الفصل 381 من القانون الجنائي .
يعاقب كل  شخص ارتدى من غير حق امام اية محكمة من المحاكم بذلة المحامي او بذلة تشابهها يمكن ان توهم انه يمارس مهنة المحاماة بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفصل 382 من القانون الجنائي .

*المادة 96*

يعاقب كل شخص قام بسمسرة الزبناء او جلبهم بالحبس من سنتين الى  أربع سنوات وبغرامة من عشرين ألفا إلى أربعين ألف درهم، وذلك دون اخلال بالعقوبات التأديبية في حق المحامي الذي ثبت عليه قيامه بنفس الفعل  بصفته فاعلا اصليا أو مشاركا .

*القسم الرابع*

*مقتضيات انتقالية*


*المادة 97*

تتابع أجهزة الهيآت الممارسة حين  صدور ظهيرنا الشريف هذا المعتبر  بمثابة قانون القيام بمهامها الى غاية ديسمبر من السنة  التي ينشر فيها بالجريدة الرسمية  .
يتعين عليها اجراء انتخابات جديدة خلال هذا الشهر مع التقيد بالمقتضيات المقررة في  ظهيرنا الشريف هذا المعتبر بمثابة قانون سواء من حيث  تأسيس الهيآت او تكوين الاجهزة .

*المادة 98*

يبقى المحامون المتمرنون المقبولون في التمرين قبل دخول ظهيرنا  الشريف هذا المعتبر بمثابة قانون في حيز التطبيق خاضعين لمقتضيات القانون السابق في كل ما يتعلق بمدة التمرين والتقييد في الجدول .
يتعين على المرشحين الذين يقدمون طلبات التقييد في قوائم  التمرين قبل صدور المرسوم المنصوص عليه في المادة السادسة من ظهيرنا الشريف هذا ان يدلوا بشهادة النجاح في امتحان الاهلية الذي تجرى اختباراته الكتابية والشفوية بواسطة لجنة متساوية الاعضاء من القضاة والنقباء المزاولين او السابقين، وذلك وفق الكيفية التي تنظم بصفة انتقالية بمقتضى قرار لوزير العدل .

*القسم الخامس*

*مقتضيات ختامية*


*المادة 99*

تنسخ أحكام القانون رقم 19.79 الذي تنظم بموجبه نقابات المحامين ومزاولة مهنة المحاماة الصادر الامر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف رقم 1.79.306 بتاريخ 17 من ذي الحجة 1399 [8 نوفمبر 1979] .

ينشر ظهيرنا الشريف هذا المعتبر بمثابة قانون بالجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به ابتداء من تاريخ نشره .
وحرر بالرباط في 22 من ربيع الاول 1414 [10 سبتمبر 1993]

----------

